# Kontakt - Birth of the Trumpet/SampleModeling



## LatinXCombo (Sep 18, 2021)

Here's the deal...I started off messing around with Audio Modeling's SWAM trumpets and expanded out to trombones. They're good. I suspect I haven't maxed out my ability to use them, but having spent a few months exploring them, I now know at least how to massage a few variables and make them sound at least close to what I want. 

But I kept hearing a lot of people on this forum raving about Samplemodeling trumpets, and was impressed with the Birth of the Trumpet demo, so I gave them both a go. 

I can't do jack with them, it seems. I suspect this is all user problems, but I'm just not sure where to begin. SWAM may not be perfect, but the interface was straightforward, and (equally as important) I could draw in what I wanted in the DAW. Heck, even if I just started playing randomly on a keyboard and left all the expression variables flat, it sounds somewhat good with SWAM, but the sounds I'm getting with the samples I'm playing in Kontakt seem brittle. It's like there's a hidden variable I'm supposed to be adjusting somewhere, but I'm not seeing it. 

Any thoughts on what I might be doing wrong here?

[System specs: Mac Mini (2018) i7 / 16GB / Big Sur 11.6 / Logic Pro X 10.6.3 / using Kontakt free player].


----------

